# Surprise! Surprise! The uniqueness of it! Not.



## gordon 2 (Jul 19, 2018)

I don't think the apostle Paul would be happy with this:

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-44881554


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 19, 2018)

"The foreigner will join them and be united with the house of Jacob."

Maybe we must wait until the house of Jacob becomes a Christian nation and the foreigners are Christians and not Muslims.

I'm assuming the Arabs in Israel are Muslims. They may very well be Christians.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 19, 2018)

Reading that Israeli Arabs generally do not think Israel can be a Jewish state and a democracy at the same time. This view is expressed by majorities of Muslims, Christians and Druze.

What's a Druze? Arabic Unitarians.

I think Israel was established as a Jewish state in 1948 but maybe changed to a Jewish state and democracy later. Maybe with everything going on over there they are afraid the Muslims may take advantage of the democracy part and are headed back to just a Jewish state.

In reference to Paul, well more in reference to Christianity, the Christians in the US like to point out that we are a Christian nation.
I'm just trying to compare the US being established as a Christian nation in regards to Israel being a Jewish nation.

Is one right and the other wrong? Are they both right or both wrong?
Not right or wrong by God's eyes but right or wrong  per se of the people establishing a nation to be Christian, Jewish, or Muslim.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 19, 2018)

Some Palestinians are Christians-- but it is my understanding so far that most have fled Israel, some having been forced out. Google Druze. They are still waiting for the Messiah, I know that about them.

I was thinking of Galatians  3:28 when I posted the link.

There is neither Jew nor Gentile, neither slave nor free, nor is there male and female, for you are all one in Christ Jesus.


----------



## Israel (Jul 20, 2018)

To fall back to, or upon a natural identity as "buttress" to our being seems a common thing to man. To seek to find a security...where none is...well....to say this has been my whole of lesson is nothing more than the truth _about me._
That a man is, _at all_, to do..._at all; _is this not hidden from him as mystery...until it is not? Our odd foundations must be uncovered, for from them, by one presumption, all others spring forth, one upon another and another, till the whole of the "house of cards" is merely breathed upon. By the breath irresistible.

And think not to say within yourselves, We have Abraham to _our _father: for I say unto you, that God is able of these stones to raise up children unto Abraham.

A man may assume "I am. And I am here. Therefore it _must be_, that I _must be_ who I am, where I am, what I am and when I am".

If grace not be revealed to this man, or any, that by _Whose purpose he is,_ all that is not of grace...strivings, endless efforts, myriad frustrations to _secure being_, must follow.

Yeah, I know_ that guy._

_It is hard to kick against the goads._

But, thanks be to God for _all goads, and all glory to God _for the Chiefest _of His right arm._


----------



## gemcgrew (Jul 21, 2018)

Israel said:


> If grace not be revealed to this man, or any, that by _Whose purpose he is,_ all that is not of grace...strivings, endless efforts, myriad frustrations to _secure being_, must follow.


From "Who am I?" to "Whose am I?" in the blink of a thought.

By Grace.


----------



## hummerpoo (Jul 21, 2018)

Israel said:


> But, thanks be to God for _all goads, and all glory to God _for the Chiefest _of His right arm._


Rm. 5:1-5
… let us also exult in our tribulations, ... , because the love of God has been poured out within our hearts through the Holy Spirit who was given to us.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 22, 2018)

Regards the Holy Spirit and his teachings: I read this this morning and it occurred to me how people say the Holy Spirit guides them to be occasion for pause.

I think this link fits in this tread somehow...

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...e-meaning-of-morality/?utm_term=.3c6849ce247c


----------



## Israel (Jul 23, 2018)

This fool showed up at the workplace prior to 2016's election, having little to no effect on anything. But he did pose for a photo.

It's obvious how few are really convinced they've done enough already. Even that guy...obviously.


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 23, 2018)

The man in Black...!  The socks! The socks!  Must of had the white sock nursing teacher I had. LOL


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 23, 2018)

I asked here many yrs ago if discernment was anything at all. Not so much in order to vote on election days, but to appreciate truth especially where the Holy Spirit has not thought me yet, and yet another claims being in the know.


I find this today... maybe there is something to it...


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 23, 2018)

This is about  Crete, Titus and Paul.


----------



## Israel (Jul 24, 2018)

Discernment is a biggie, no?
I watched the first vid with interest...and enjoyed, have not watched the second.

If I say "if"...does that mean I am speaking conditionally?
"If the Lord came that we might see, might know, might experience and apprehend...might have the Kingdom as truth, and in truth..._even_ to its display"
...well doesn't that sound a bit mushy mouthed, like coming from a bowl of oatmeal...itself not convinced?
"If" may have much of _yes and no_ in it.

But, sometimes "if" may be a needful thing when speaking to children. Their needs of persuasion _do not_ (notice there is no "if" found here) entreat from the Lord a heavy handedness, a firm and unyielding response of sternness that can injure the soul.

Paul uses a lot of "ifs" in 1 Cor 13:12 and following.

But if it is preached that Christ has been raised from the dead, how can some of you say that there is no resurrection of the dead? If there is no resurrection of the dead, then not even Christ has been raised. And if Christ has not been raised, our preaching is worthless, and so is your faith. In that case, we are also exposed as false witnesses about God. For we have testified about God that He raised Christ from the dead, but He did not raise Him if in fact the dead are not raised.

For if the dead are not raised, then not even Christ has been raised. And if Christ has not been raised, your faith is futile; you are still in your sins. Then those also who have fallen asleep in Christ have perished. If our hope in Christ is for this life alone, we are to be pitied more than all men.

But Christ has indeed been raised from the dead, the firstfruits of those who have fallen asleep. For since death came through a man, the resurrection of the dead comes also through a man.For as in Adam all die, so in Christ all will be made alive. But each in his own turn: Christ the firstfruits; then at His coming, those who belong to Him.

But, all those ifs lead to him again preaching (again) to them, they needed it. God knows...we may need it. Speculations...have a root. Paul saw it. The clear undercutting of faith. He had to walk them back to the disclosure of what their speculations would mean. But, he would not be moved by them.

Bro Yousseff says some weighty things about growing up.
Meat, he says, (echoing Paul) is for the mature...

But solid food belongs to them that are of full age, even those who by reason of use have their senses exercised to discern both good and evil.

I have some questions myself...for him. 












​


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 24, 2018)

It is as if sometimes the "truth"of scripture and the truth of the gospel and the truth of faith belong to different plants? Maybe.

Initially I find brother Youssef's use of the "truth" fresh... or uncommon today --his context for it seeming so...if I understood correctly.


----------



## Israel (Jul 25, 2018)

_For the Son of man is_ as a man taking a far journey, who left his house, and gave authority to his servants, and to every man his work, and commanded the porter to watch.


And shall not God avenge his own elect, which cry day and night unto him, though he bear long with them? 
I tell you that he will avenge them speedily. Nevertheless when the Son of man cometh, shall he find faith on the earth?


----------



## gordon 2 (Jul 25, 2018)

He replied, 'I tell you that to everyone who has, more will be given, but as for the one who has nothing, even what they have will be taken away.


----------



## Israel (Jul 26, 2018)

gordon 2 said:


> He replied, 'I tell you that to everyone who has, more will be given, but as for the one who has nothing, even what they have will be taken away.



Yes!

But that which you have already hold fast till I come.

(The end user licensing agreement has been signed...in blood)


----------

